# If Sarah Mclachlan grew orchids...



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

would that make her the perfect woman? Yes. The answer is yes. 

Why do I keep falling in love with women who are completely out of my league? Why do I waste forum bandwidth with my delusions? Aren't I married?

First, Connie Chung. Now, Sara Mclachlan. Where will it go from here?


----------



## bench72 (Jul 7, 2006)

"What ravages of spirit conjured this temptuous rage... created you a monster broken by the rules of love.... and fate has led you to it... you do what you have to do!" Sarah Mclachlan - DO What You Have To Do

I thought I'd answer through Sarah's own lyrics....


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

"Don't worry you will find the answer if you let it go...Give yourself some time to falter
but don't forgo, know that you're loved no matter what, and everything will come around in time."
Sarah Mclachlan - Perfect Girl

http://www.lyricsondemand.com/s/sarahmclachlanlyrics


----------



## bwester (Jul 7, 2006)

I thought Sarah had moved over to "the other side"


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

bwester said:


> I thought Sarah had moved over to "the other side"



yeh, well Ms. Chung ain't perfect either....oke:


----------



## bench72 (Jul 7, 2006)

bwester said:


> I thought Sarah had moved over to "the other side"



the dark side?


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 7, 2006)

Sarah McLauglin lives on Chesterman Beach in Tofino, BC Canada. 

Paphman910


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

bench72 said:


> the dark side?



Not that there's anything wrong with that....


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Sarah has a husband, and a daughter named India. So I don't think that can be considered the darkside. Or did you mean living in Canada was the darkside? I like Canadians. They are Americans with more common sense and less hostility. 

I just have a habit of falling into crushes with women who are otherwise engaged. Maybe it's the thrill of the unatainable.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 7, 2006)

Canada is US major oil supplier!

Paphman910


----------



## bench72 (Jul 7, 2006)

nah, I just thought she started singing Belle and Sebastien songs... oke:

(btw, thanks for bringing her back to life for me... love the Surfacing album!)


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Why do I keep falling in love with women who are completely out of my league? Why do I waste forum bandwidth with my delusions? Aren't I married?



Hey John sounds like you had a rough night. Since you live so far downsouth how bout I treat you to a frosty! **ahem say yes ahem** oke: I'm sure it'll put a nice smile on your face. :evil:


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

oh come now...now harm in delusions! I say, the more, the merrier! :evil:


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

I think my favorite Sarah lyrics are...

And I forgot
To tell you, I love you
And the night's too long
And cold here without you
I grieve in my condition
For I cannot find the strength to say I need you so
Run away with me John, and let's grow orchids in Canada





Ok, so I made that last line up.


----------



## bwester (Jul 7, 2006)

I must admit, I have a thing for Nelly Furtado. But then again i thought Courtney Love's bass guitar player was hot at one point


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Run away with me John, and let's grow orchids in Canada




:rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Ok Blake. Let's buy motorcycles and ride across the world. You and I have too much to see and do before we die.


----------



## bwester (Jul 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Ok Blake. Let's buy motorcycles and ride across the world. You and I have too much to see and do before we die.



I already have a motorcycle, but I've been having trouble driving it across the world because of those damn oceans


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 7, 2006)

You got me thinking....How am I going to get Jessica Alba addicted to orchids and reef keeping?? Time to check MySpace.

Jon
________
Honda cr125m specifications


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

bwester said:


> I already have a motorcycle, but I've been having trouble driving it across the world because of those damn oceans


 
There's always gotta be something standing in the way.


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2006)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> You got me thinking....How am I going to get Jessica Alba addicted to orchids and reef keeping?? Time to check MySpace.
> 
> Jon


Jessica Alba is hot


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah, she is one form of alba we can all agree is hot.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Yeah, she is one form of alba we can all agree is hot.


 
Did you see what I did there? I tied a hot chick and an orchid reference into one line. Pure. Gold.


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

I was going to post a poll earlier, but I couldn't decide between Johnny Depp, Orlando Bloom, or just lying by myself on a beach on Mayreau, and also, I'd be embarrased if I were the only person to respond, and really why look elsewhere when I have all of you right here? :evil:

http://www.grenadines.net/mayreau/mayreauhomepage.htm
I would have voted Mayreau tho....I think...


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

I can't decide between Johnny Depp or Orlando Bloom either.

Wait, is this a private message window, or...


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I can't decide between Johnny Depp or Orlando Bloom either.
> 
> Wait, is this a private message window, or...



Then again J. D. owns Balliceau (which is only a few islands over from Mayreau....) sigh.....Got to love St. Vincent and the Grenadines. I could go for a crab race and a rum punch right about now....

oh yeah...
:arrr:


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

NO FAIR! Heather is "guyjacking" my thread about hot chicks who grow orchids.


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

okok, that orchid reference was *HOT*....is that what you wanted? oke:


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Now you sound like Paris Hilton. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jul 7, 2006)

Settle down there, John.....


----------



## bwester (Jul 7, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Now you sound like Paris Hilton. :rollhappy:


Ouch.... I think that borders on profanity


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry Heather, I shouldn't have called you that. :noangel:


----------

